# Corner feeders in slant load



## barrels_and_bling (Jun 5, 2019)

I feel as though I've been posting a lot lately but I've just got so many questions XD

Corner feeders in a slant load trailer will the stall length of 117". Yay or nay? What are your experiences with corner feeders that go into your slant load trailer? I looking into Professions choice ones but before I buy and install, Im looking for reviews. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I wouldn't put anything in the trailer they could get caught up on. In fact I am the person that doesn't believe in feeding in the trailer either. If I'm going on a long trip, I usually unload and then feed them. But most of my trips are between 2 and 3 hours, besides the local ones.


----------



## therhondamarie (Sep 18, 2019)

I have hauled long distances and never used them. The hay bag is typically enough and they can eat when they arrive. How far are you hauling that you need to feed in the trailer? Because when I was hauling from Florida to Texas and all around, I never fed in the trailer. Just stopped to offer water and kept the hay bags full.


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

Most horses I've hauled don't seem to really eat once you get moving. Even Dreams, who is by no means a sensitive hauler, will only eat when you stop for lunch or to get gas on a long haul, and even then it's only a nibble. The only horse I've ever hauled who seemed to like eating in the trailer is Thunder the Shire, who not only finishes every scrap of hay on his side but will attempt to hoover up any loose bits on the floor of neighboring stalls. After I caught him taste testing the shavings in desperation, I started keeping his manger full when we travel long distances - and I usually have to refill it at every stop, so I'm relatively certain he just eats without stopping the whole ride. Keeping your balance must be hungry work when you're a gigantic hairy klutz. 

I would say for a slant load it depends on the width, and length of travel. And even then, unless you've got a horse who is just starving constantly I'd say it's probably not worth the expense. I don't even feed Dreams in the trailer anymore, except for a handful offered when we stop, which may or may not get eaten. He's plenty happy taking a quick sip of water when we stop, and then splashing half the bucket down my front. 

-- Kai


----------



## ClearDonkey (Nov 27, 2016)

I personally prefer hay nets over those corner feeders, after my horse somehow put his front leg up, into, and through a corner feeder. After a 45 minute ride, I opened the trailer door and asked him to back, and he was not budging. Looked up into the trailer, and he was on three legs, with the other one hung up. I don't know how he did it, but he did, and that's enough for me not to use them anymore.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

Sounds like an invitation for someone to climb up there. I've had my horse stick his foot in his bag while hauling. At least with hay bags they will usually break before anything goes too wrong.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_I too would pass on corner feeders in a slant load..._
117" sounds so great a space till you realize it needs to hold from nose to tail and give enough room for the horse to drop their head at least level to release dust/allergens and the sinuses to flow as is normal.
So, doing a little math and configuring...
117" is point to point, about 1' each end is dead and unusable space...so you are now down to 93" total space for the horse to fit nose to tail. :|

_Now you are referring to securing a how big a horse into what actual area?_
Straight load trailers are commonly 90" for stall length, that is chest to butt...then you have the space in front of the front bar/barrier approximately another 3' long = add 36" to your 90" = 126" overall length for a horses body to comfortable travel in a horse trailer.
Different trailers have different width stall accommodation and that makes a large difference in how animals fit or if they fit.
The angle on your slant is going to be vastly different in "fit" depending upon 6' wide, 7' wide, 7'6" wide or 8' wide...all those mathematical number need crunching..
But with a stall in a slant being 117" long, fits a small horse, _*maybe*_ when you add in a corner feeder or hay net taking up precious room. :|

Interestingly, I spent the last 20+ minutes looking at many manufacturers trailer layout dimension.
*All* the straight load trailers had clear markings of butt to chest length ranging from 84" - 90"++ in length then clear 36" - 44" additional for neck and head space...then many had dressing room dimensions..
I could _*not*_ find any slant load trailers with dimensions of stall length, not one. 
Width...most averaged 33" - 40" dependent upon overall length of trailer and how many horses carried...._no length of stall measurements!_
_Guessing that means each trailer manufacturer does their own thing... no "industry standards".
_To take away a pretty sizable space for a corner feeder and restricting the horse from lowering their head as they must & need to do..._just no!
_:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I'll use a hay bag on a long trip, but no feeders. They are too easy for the horse to get hung up in, and they take up too much space.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

I follow the Horse Trailer Conversions group on FB, and I've seen this asked there a lot - and the answer is always overwhelmingly: No. Bad idea, don't.


I myself use hay nets. We rarely haul more than 2 hours away, but hay waiting on them in the trailer seems to sweeten the pot for them.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I got corner feeders for my slant load when I bought it. Threw them out when I hauled my horses and opened the door to find one of the horses with a leg through the corner feeder. I'll never use corner feeders again in a horse trailer.



Now, if I put something in the trailer for them, it's a slow feed hay net and placed high enough that they can't get a leg caught on it.


----------

